# win4lin alternative

## KiLLaCaT

hi @all!

ich suche einen(kostenlosen) windose emulator.

win4lin kostet ja etwas. gibts da auch andere programme?

MfG

jax

----------

## Marvin-X

 *KiLLaCaT wrote:*   

> ich suche einen(kostenlosen) windose emulator.
> 
> win4lin kostet ja etwas. gibts da auch andere programme?

 

Da gibt es eigentlich nur Wine bzw. Winex. Für Spiele ist WineX besser geeignet. Allerdings ist es ein Emulator und nur bestimmte Dinge funktionieren.

Wenn Du aber ein Windows besitzt und viel mit Windows arbeiten willst/musst, solltest Du Dir überlegen auch kommerzielle Software zu benutzen und dann ist wohl Vmware die richtige Wahl.

Opensource heisst nicht das alles Freeware ist. Auch Entwickler und Programmierer müssen von etwas leben.

----------

## KiLLaCaT

 *Marvin-X wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Wenn Du aber ein Windows besitzt und viel mit Windows arbeiten willst/musst, solltest Du Dir überlegen auch kommerzielle Software zu benutzen und dann ist wohl Vmware die richtige Wahl
> ...

 

danke!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Opensource heisst nicht das alles Freeware ist. Auch Entwickler und Programmierer müssen von etwas leben.

 

weis ich eh, wollte nur mal fragen, da es ja auch alterntiven zu alternativen gibt(zb openoffice)

 :Wink: 

jax

----------

